# Watch TV Live on Ipad



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

How do I watch TV live on my IPAD 1. Is it also possible to watch US shows live in Canada. I tried the ABC site and it gave me: 
You appear to be outside the United States or its territories. Due to international rights agreements, we only offer this video to viewers located within the United States and its territories. Thanks for any info.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Rogers has a live app for iPad called Rogers Live TV, you must have a Rogers user account.]

You could look in to Unblock Us, a service that makes servers think you are in the US for the purpose of US television viewing, etc...


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

FWIW, I've been watching the olympics live on my iPad 2 (using the CTV olympics app).


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Global TV also has an app to access a great many of their shows.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Why does it need to be live? There are many apps for good on demand shows.

Live is good for sports though and though this tends to require payment, it is very much available.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

The reviews for the Rogers and the CTV apps say they both crash. Yay or nay?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Rogers, Global, CBC, CTV, TSN and Bell all have apps. The live material available varies.
CTV also has the Olympic app which is supremely frustrating. The non-live content cannot be fast forwarded through or rewound. The only option is to start it from the beginning. And they are not chunking it well - 2 and 3 hour segments, preceded by 10s of minutes of useless footage. Last night - a static shot of gymnastic high bar for minutes on end while an unintelligible stadium announcer says things and the crowd cheers things happening off screen. The US networks block the content to Canada, as does the BBC.


----------



## kerlos (Dec 15, 2012)

You can now watch live sport on your iPhone, iPad or Android device including Soccer, Tennis, Basketball, Snooker, Darts, Cricket and Squash.

Try this site:

Live TV - Live Sports TV On Mobile



:clap::clap:


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

is this free or do you have to pay?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That is a spammer link to a pay service for Live TV.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

I got some nice apps to watch TV&videos on the iPad from a list of "Top 10 Best Video/TV Apps for iPad" in ifunia blog, the most I used are Crackle and IMDb App, let me watch TV shows and Movies free, though sometimes with ads.


----------

